# Big spinner for shark



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Got my 6/0w from PompanoJoe and can cast it about as well witb my 6'snagging pole as I thought I could. Now I want to look at a big spinner for sharks. I've narrowed it down depending on my funds to these in this order from cheapest to what I actually want. Anymore suggestions? 

Daiwa Df100a
Penn 8000 Feirce
Sargus
Battle
FinNor 95000
Spinfisher 10500

Any of these I really need to avoid? Yes I know the daiwa has one bering and is cheap. It my last resort option.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

The Spinfisher and FinNor are the only reels on your list that will hold up to the demands of sharking. The Fierce, Battle, and Sargus are basically the same exact reel and just aren't up to snuff for long term sharking.

If you can find a Spinfisher 8500ss or 9500ss in good condition, they are bulletproof. Also a Daiwa BG90 wouldn't be a bad option in terms of durability. Also, look around for a gently used Shimano Spheros 18000 as they are great reels for the price. So, between those and the new Spinfisher and FinNor, you have some options. And you can buy the DF100a anyways for some experimental fun, since it's so cheap to start with.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I live in arkansas so big reels arent something we see down here. To most folks a 309 is huge, and I never saw a spinner bigger than a 5000 untill I came down there.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I caught a few nice size sharks on my sargus 8000 and has held up pretty well plus a good rod helps out a lot of the fight. if you have Penn 8000 Feirce, Sargus, Battle in your line up look up the penn conflict as well I heard good things so far might pick one up after taxes to see how we'll they hold


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I have the spinfisher 8500 and it is a solid reel. I have fought many 200+ bull sharks with it(didn't land it before it broke off on pilings) but I was able to turn the shark and fight it without a problem. I have landed quite a few five footer(80-100 pounds) pretty easily. I also have seen a battle fight five footers no problem. I would choose the spinfisher over the battle but they are both solid reels. The extra drag on the spinfisher helps turn the fish. The fireces are also good but I wouldn't go for sharks with it. I'm not too sure on the other reels. My spinfisher has 65 pound braid on it which helps reeling in the bigger ones. If you go for the battle I have an 8000 for $75 that's I. Really good condition!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

PBTH said:


> The Spinfisher and FinNor are the only reels on your list that will hold up to the demands of sharking. The Fierce, Battle, and Sargus are basically the same exact reel and just aren't up to snuff for long term sharking.
> 
> If you can find a Spinfisher 8500ss or 9500ss in good condition, they are bulletproof. Also a Daiwa BG90 wouldn't be a bad option in terms of durability. Also, look around for a gently used Shimano Spheros 18000 as they are great reels for the price. So, be
> 
> tween those and the new Spinfisher and FinNor, you have some options. And you can buy the DF100a anyways for some experimental fun, since it's so cheap to start with.


You couldn't be more wrong. I have a fierce 8000 and have caught a ton of sharks on it. My biggest being a sandbar just under 7'. The fierce is a great reel for sharking. My buddy has a fierce as well and caught a big bull from the beach and even caught a big bull on his gfs fierce 7000. I've put a decent amount of sharks on the beach with my fierce. Just bc it's $69.99 doesn't mean it's crap.

Don't let anyone tell you something OP if they haven't tried it. Most likely they're going off of price and not experience. That's the problem. People see a low priced reel and don't believe it can catch sharks time after time. I have my fierce with a 12' $25 rod from outcast and have put a decent amount of sharks in the beach.

Each reel you're looking at will be limited on what it can catch obviously. None of those reels will haul in a 12'+ tiger or hammer, but for shore casting you will be more than happy with a fierce. I have mine loaded with 50# braid.


----------



## Sharkyatl13 (Jan 20, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> You couldn't be more wrong. I have a fierce 8000 and have caught a ton of sharks on it. My biggest being a sandbar just under 7'. The fierce is a great reel for sharking. My buddy has a fierce as well and caught a big bull from the beach and even caught a big bull on his gfs fierce 7000. I've put a decent amount of sharks on the beach with my fierce. Just bc it's $69.99 doesn't mean it's crap.
> 
> Don't let anyone tell you something OP if they haven't tried it. Most likely they're going off of price and not experience.


I have a fierce 7000. I love it but yet to land a big boy. Pulled in a three footer like nothing though. Can you get the bigger 8000 spool and put it on the 7000?


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm pretty positive you can't just slap on a bigger spool on a 7000 do to the bail arm sides


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> You couldn't be more wrong. I have a fierce 8000 and have caught a ton of sharks on it. My biggest being a sandbar just under 7'. The fierce is a great reel for sharking. My buddy has a fierce as well and caught a big bull from the beach and even caught a big bull on his gfs fierce 7000. I've put a decent amount of sharks on the beach with my fierce. Just bc it's $69.99 doesn't mean it's crap.
> 
> Don't let anyone tell you something OP if they haven't tried it. Most likely they're going off of price and not experience. That's the problem. People see a low priced reel and don't believe it can catch sharks time after time. I have my fierce with a 12' $25 rod from outcast and have put a decent amount of sharks in the beach.
> 
> Each reel you're looking at will be limited on what it can catch obviously. None of those reels will haul in a 12'+ tiger or hammer, but for shore casting you will be more than happy with a fierce. I have mine loaded with 50# braid.


Thanks for your kind input, Justin. Let's agree to disagree. I never said the Fierce was a bad reel. Actually, I believe it to be the best bang for buck reel currently on the market, and I love them (I've owned several dozen Fierces, so yes, I've "tried them"). The OP list reels ranging from $30-$200, so accordingly I listed several other options in that price range that I believe will outlast a Fierce when used for heavy duty fishing. Yes, the Fierce will handle sharks and handle them well, for a time. So, it's not a half bad choice, but in that price range it's not my first, second, or third choice.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

One thing I didn't mention is that I live in Arkansas and come down there every summer for a week. My maximum time to shark fish has been 4 nights A YEAR and we generally hook up once a night on kayaked baits. My intent for the big spinner is as a backup reel to the 6/0 so I can have something I can cast out a bit further. I'll likely yak out the bait on it 100-150 yards before dark, and I may use it in the surf during the day to target redfish and possibly troll with it on my yak. It will be paired up with an 8-10' pole and filled with 65lb braid with a topshot of 30-40lb mono.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Then a fierce will work just fine. No need to invest in a ssv or anything crazy for 4 nights. I've had multiple sharks caught on mine, 2 bull reds that I skull drug and even had the reel get yanked out of the stake and into the sand and still works flawlessly. I have it paired with a 12' rod for beach and a 6'6" penn slammer for the yak. I would yak it about 200 yards or so. For the 6/0 depending on line I would run it about 400+ yards.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Johnf,

I second what PBTH stated previously. I have 2 of the Fin-nor offshore reels, a Spinfisher 9500, a spheros 18000 & 14000, and a Penn 9500ss. The drags on the on the fin-nors are second to none-SERIOUS stopping power if you need it. They're heavy duty and worth every penny. The Spheros 18 and 14 are very solid and quite bit lighter. If you can find an older Penn 9500ss, you won't be sorry you picked it up. My 9500ss is over 20 years old, and I've easily caught more than a hundred sharks with the ol' girl. You can probably find a good used one online for a decent price. Good luck with the purchase and upcoming Summer trip.

-Jason


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I've caught a lot of fish on the DF100A. it only has one drag washer, but you can change it out for a carbontex, HT-100 or whatever you like. 


the only reel for the job is a stella 30000.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> i've caught a lot of fish on the df100a. It only has one drag washer, but you can change it out for a carbontex, ht-100 or whatever you like.
> 
> 
> the only reel for the job is a stella 30000.


lol


----------

